# new 1700 fps



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

anyone try this new fast load yet? If it shortens your lead by that much, I'm afraid it'll screw me all up. I did real well last year shooting the heavy metal 1 1/4 oz which the box says is 1500fps. I also will shoot nitro steel 1 3/8 I think, which is 1300 fps. This load is pretty devastating on ducks as well. I like to shoot 3 shot in both with 3" shells. 

I'm not a load expert or now much of anything about shells except what I kill ducks with. If the new 1700 is a 1 1/4 oz load, where is the extra speed coming from. Is speed that important? that 1300 fps with the right lead crushes em. I felt sorry for a few ducks I hit with this. they didn't have a chance. I do shoot most of my birds over decoys. I do a little jump shooting, Very few passing shots. I try to let birds work.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

hey jimmy did you pattern that heavy metal at all? my son and i was thinking about it, but know nothing about it. do you plan on buying more or switching to a new load?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

goose commander said:


> hey jimmy did you pattern that heavy metal at all? my son and i was thinking about it, but know nothing about it. do you plan on buying more or switching to a new load?


goose, heavy meatal is great but there is a proplem i had with it last year, If you hit a bird with just 1 heavy shot pellet the bird acts as if it was not hit but then from out of no where he dropps dead, it happened to me more than a few times, i shot hevey shot the first hevey shot and had this happen to me a bunch, we had 15 specks come in around here in ohio! a few years ago my buddy killed one and i was shooting hevey shot and thought i missed every time but new to watch because of the way the shells are sometimes, i watched the birds fly away about ready to cry,lol and i saw one dropp dead a half mile away. I was very happy then. another time using it i was set up on a bend in a river on a sandbar, after you shot they would be on the other side of the bend and you could not see them anymore, after awhile we noticed a dead green head floatin down we picked it up and it was still warm, so we new it was ours, that happended 3 more times that day. I think the reason because of this is the hevey shot is very leathal and just blows through like a arrow on a deer, they usualy run 50 to 100 yards before dieing. iM NOT DISSIN IT IT KILLS WATERFOWL GREAT BUT WATCH YOUR BIRDS FLY AWAY!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

read my post i put up about shot speed  there not as fast as the box said 

heres something i found on shooting 

We will have to wait for others to test these loads to find out if the low readings were the result of a bad batch, or are what you can expect from them.

"Survived the heat/humidity long enough this AM to chrony some loads.

All were fired from a Beretta AL390...28" bbl...PM tube.

Chrony used is a Chrony Beta model and was benchmarked with Federal match .22 cartridges.

2X averages

Remington Hypersonic 3" 1 1/4 oz. of #4'[email protected]'...1333fps (79% of published 1700fps)

Federal TI 3" 1 3/8 oz. of #4'[email protected]'...1242fps (96% of published 1300fps)

Winchester ED/ER 2 3/4" 1 1/2 oz. of #6'[email protected]'...1213fps (99% of published 1225fps)

At 5' the Remington dropped off to 1309fps, Federal was at 1213fps and Winchester was at 1193fps.

With the pellet count coming out a bit light (per RSI manual) for 1 1/4 oz. yet the weight (digital scales) running more like 1 3/8 oz. and with velocity considerably less than published as reported by multiple sources, I'm calling Remington in the AM and asking WTH is going on...will report what they say."


just another reason to shoot 3.5 and a pump just saying


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

goose commander said:


> hey jimmy did you pattern that heavy metal at all? my son and i was thinking about it, but know nothing about it. do you plan on buying more or switching to a new load?


I did not pattern it on paper. I took it out with the xpert shot I was shooting at the time. I loaded these in and have had nothing but exceptional success with them. I shoot 3" 3shot out of a rem 1187, 28" barrel with a pattern master choke tube, which extends about another inch out of the barrel. I was going to pattern them but after wacking a bunch of ducks the first time out, I never did. Had success thru out the season. 

The first time I ever used it I was by myself the second Sat. of the season. I literally shot 6 ducks in 12 minutes. Lol. Had 3 teal come in first. dropped 2. Got out of boat to pick them up, 3 more came in, I took one. Went to pick that bird up with the other 2 I had, 2 mallards fly by me, I drop ducks, crouch in water, quack, they come right back, drop the greenhead. Get back in boat, bird comes right thru dekes, but I just got back in boat. Quack, comes right back around, hen pintail. Get out of boat to pick her up, 2 more mallards fly by, same thing ,crouch,quack,quack quack, they come right back and BAM! drop the greenhead. This happend from shooting time that fast. I was sold. Not one of these birds moved a foot from where they hit the water.

I do agree with watching birds after shooting, but with any shot, I've shot experts with some success, but after shooting and not believing birds didn't fall, 500 yards down the way they come down like a rock. Sometimes I think it's just where u hit them. Sometimes it's just unfortunate you don't take out a wing or whatever, and hit em in the butt. 

I've completely folded more ducks with the heavy metal than any other shell I've shot. The patternmaster works kind of like the black cloud, as the choke tube has small notches on the end that slows the wad, so it doenst blow thru the pattern. But it's at the very end of the deal, unlike the black cloud, those wads have nothces that slow it down, but the whole length of the barrel, which is why some get stuck and peel gun barrels like bannanas. No thanks.

I had some BB in xpert I used on geese last year, but dont target just geese very often. I did drop 2 geese with the 3shot heavy metal when some geese just get stupid sometimes,and it did a good job on them. One was banded, my first.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

thanks men for the imput


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I think the slower shells pattern better and are more consistent. Ive heard that from a lot of guys too.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

The hevimetal has a lot of smaller "hevi" pellets, which could be why they are dieing later. If you are shooting #2, then I think the hevi pellets are a #4 or #6 size. I think the theory is that they delivery the same force as the larger steel shot.

I'm no expert either, and need to pattern my gun before the season. I have some hevimetal, and a mix of other shells.


----------

